# webcam driver



## francisdianish (Sep 12, 2009)

Dear Sir,

I have a webcam of Intex. Its Id is USB\Vid_0c45&Pid_6029&Rev_0101 USB\Vid_0c45&Pid_6029.
Its Insurance Id isUSB\Vid_0c45&Pid_6029\5&1BFB5F33&0&2
Its Compatible id is USB\Class_ff&Subclass_ff&Prot_ff USB\Class_ff&Subclass_ff USB\Class_ff
This is hardware information. Please give details and driver

Francis Dianish O.S


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

visit the manufacturers website and find drivers there, thats how I found the driver for my webcam


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

web site here

http://www.intextechnologies.com/webpages/download-driver.aspx


----------

